# Stolen Guitars



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Friend of a friend had guitars stolen from a storage locker in Cloverdale, BC, Canada. Here's a list:

1. Ernie Ball Music Man Baritone Silo G30077

2. Ernie Ball Music Man Steve Morse Y2D G30707

3. Ernie Ball Music Man Axis G26487

4. Ernie Ball Music Man Albert Lee w/P-90s G23979

5. Ernie Ball Music Man Albert Lee Dargie G21671

6. Ernie Ball Music Man Silo Dargie G32246

7. Gibson Les Paul Custom 924623333

8. G&L ASAT Telecastor 6051177

9. Fender Telecastor

10.Simon and Patrick Nylon

11. Gibson Les Paul JR 'Billie Joe Model'

12: Gibson Montana Acoustic Electric

My friend is Steve who works at Act 1 Music 604-533-5777 in Langley, BC, Canada. You can contact him if you see anything.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

oh my god! that is a lot of stolen guitars. I really hope they at least find some of them...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Holy crap. That is unbelievable. Those are some seriously expensive guitars. Do those lockers come with any kind of insurance when you rent them? Or did he have insurance of any kind?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy damn, that must really suck for your friend... I'll definitely keep an eye out for them, hopefully your friend will be able to at least get some of them back.


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

*UPDATE:* There is a story about this in the local paper today. Three guitars were spotted on Craigslist, recovered, and one person arrested, ten guitars still missing. The 'friend of a friend' who owns the guitars are actually members of the Aaron Pritchett band, Mitch Merrit and Aaron Pritchett. Here is a more detailed list:

http://www.aaronpritchett.com/?page_id=86


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that is just plain sick...who would STEAL such masterpieces!


----------

